# internet connection



## abhi_psd (Aug 14, 2004)

hi guys.
   can ny one plz tell me how to get a net connection in bangalore.i want it to be for 24 hrs and not very costly


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 15, 2004)

abhi_psd said:
			
		

> hi guys.
> can ny one plz tell me how to get a net connection in bangalore.i want it to be for 24 hrs and not very costly


m8 I stay in bangalore too but In my area no one provides a 24 hour net  .
I am connected through the tata indicom wireless internet and it's costly 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## aadipa (Aug 15, 2004)

Only option from BSNL is to get 
2nd Bfone line @ 500/pm + 6 months unlimited internet connection @ 9000 Rs
ie 12000 for 24 hrs internet for 6 months or Rs 2000 pm if u say this way.

If u r paying more than that, go for BSNL

Also with 2nd Bfone,
Better option will be to get 100 hrs BSNL pack @ 500Rs + 10.2% tax
with this pack u get free internet on Sundays and night hours from 11 pm to 8 am.

U can also use 2nd Bfone with any other ISP hich gives u access on numbers like 172xxx. So check for other diam ISPs

Also check out BROADBAND ISPs. Those will be local to u so i cannot comment about their service, connection speed and cost structure

Happy Surfing


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

Try DIAS from BSNL. (Hope BSNL has this facility in Bglr).


----------

